
An Incident Impacting your Account Identity - akent
https://privacy.twitter.com/en/blog/2020/an-incident-impacting-your-account-identity
======
jsnell
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22233074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22233074)

~~~
dang
Hmm. That discussion is better than this one, and probably so is the article,
since nearly any third-party article is better than corporate press releases.

Since the community still wants to discuss this, maybe it's best if we merge
the threads and re-up that submission. Especially since it got hit by multiple
software penalties which normally we would have overridden.

Good catch—thanks!

